# plants.. ooh i need some



## TheLoachGuy

Where are all my plant buddies now?

I'm still in school and working full time. Starting some low-tech planted tanks for giggles. Also raising up some angelfish to eventually get some pairs for breeding.


----------



## megasycophant

Hey, chief. I can't help ya but I'm piggybacking on your thread cuz I'll probably be needing a few things soon, too.

I've also got some Tanganyikans to get off my hands if anyone's interested -- Daffodil brichardi, Julidochromis marlieri, Variabilochromis moorii, probably Neolamprologus cylindricus.

Sorry, don't wanna hijack Jeff's thread. He needs plants, y'all!

Oh, and, let's call a meetin'!


----------



## TheLoachGuy

I hear ya man. Its been a while since I've seen any of the SWOPE folks. Maybe we can arrange something after the holidays?


----------



## TheLoachGuy

Marco?

im needin some bolbitus!


----------



## Klaus07

I could use some bolbitis also. Is swoape still meeting? I would like to attend the next meeting.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona

I could use some Water Wisteria starter pieces. I have Blyxa japonica & a few starter pieces of narrow leaf Java Fern. Can we pull off a plant swap?


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

I do not think swoape is not meeting regularly anymore. I have been unable to contact Matt sense being back.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona

That is correct. SWOAPE has not met in quite some time, but we can still use this forum to organize a plant swap with or without Matt.

Are you back in Columbus?


----------



## TheLoachGuy

I wouldnt mind getting together somewhere this Nov. I will start a thread just for that purpose.


----------

